# أنواع الجريان بمعادلات ورسوم توضيحية ...



## مهندس المحبة (10 يونيو 2009)

ملف مهم جدا عن الجريان في الأنابيب بوضعيه Laminar و Turbulent 
مع المعادلات والرسوم التوضيحية ..
الملف موجود بالمرفقات ...

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## ارهينيوس (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز دائما مبدع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك أخي العزيز ...........


----------



## silicon_100 (11 يونيو 2009)

Machkooooooooooooooooor.....my friend


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ............


----------



## jassim78 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيزززززززززززز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ............


----------



## sultan0064 (14 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم ومنور الموضوع ...............


----------



## ياسر الرهيف (23 فبراير 2011)

تسلم اخوي على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (22 مايو 2013)

*نشكرك جزيل الشكر ويحفظك الله *


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس جابر (10 يونيو 2013)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار رائد (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زهراء التميمي (17 ديسمبر 2014)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## shmmmahme (18 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك


----------

